# Friday night



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Pick up 5 friday night in BLB. Saw quite a few fish but almost all were undersized tator chips. Felt good to get back out on the water though. Was a beautiful night to be on the water until midnight when the North wind started whoopin.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice fish Rook
Where is BLB? Should start happening any time now.
bamafan611:thumbup:


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Bayou La Batre


----------



## GrandSlam (Oct 22, 2007)

Not a bad way to start a season.:thumbsup:


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Water is very clear now. Hopefully, will get to go this week. Good to know they have made it to the Bayou.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

yummy ,:thumbup: good job


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

triguy7 said:


> Water is very clear now. Hopefully, will get to go this week. Good to know they have made it to the Bayou.


I wouldnt say very clear. Actually most of the places I looked were pretty poor vis. Although I caught it on a high/outgoing tide and the wind had been blowing out of the south most of the day.


----------

